# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Vjehrrat

## kolombi

Disa i kane quajtur "shtriga",disa "kucedra me 7 koka",disa i kane quajtur "Bombe " ne themelet e jetes bashkshortore,disa te tjere i adhuruan e pinin me fund gotat e veres ne emer te tyre.
VJEHRRAT.Te mirat,te ligat.....................................?
Jane thene ,degjuar,shkruar,e jetuar aq shume per to,sa shpesh na kane bere te pyesim-"Maredheniet nuse-vjehrre,apo roli i vjehrres ne maredheniet e nje cifti,mit i ekzagjiruar,apo realitet.
C'mendojne vajzat tona per vjehrrat(ato qe kane dhe ato qe do kene kur tu vije dita)?
Po roli i djemve,ne nje perplasje te tille(kujt tja prish ,e kujt tja ndreq)...........?
Sa do i doni vjehrrat,sa do i respektoni?

----------


## Living in Vain

> C'mendojne vajzat tona per vjehrrat(ato qe kane dhe ato qe do kene kur tu vije dita)?
> Po roli i djemve,ne nje perplasje te tille(kujt tja prish ,e kujt tja ndreq)...........?
> Sa do i doni vjehrrat,sa do i respektoni?



lol, Kolomb

Per te qene realiste, vjehrra vertet e ka emrin nene dhe eshte ajo qe rrit, edukoi ate qe una/ajo mendon te jetoje me te por ketu ka nje diference te madhe me ndjenjen e nenes.  Me shume se sa respekt nuk mund ti jepet!
Fakti qe vjehrrat jane quajtur ashtu sic nuk duhet, ka te beje me varferine dhe injorancen qe ka pushtuar vendin tone me vite me rradhe. Ne kushtet e sotme duke qe te lire per te jetuar ne ekonomine tende dhe pa nderhyrjen e te tjereve, jeta ecen me mbare dhe pa xhelozira te panevojshme!

Roli i djemve?! Mos pyet! 
Gjithnje kunder se emes.......ose ose nje llaf te shoqes me te para se emes (me sistem shkelje-syri,  etj etj..

Prinderit nuk hidhen poshte kurre por ja qe ndodhin pakenaqesira te cilat ndikojne ne acarim marredheniesh! Kujdesi, ndihma dhe respekti pa reshtur i ben te dy palet te ndihme mire gjithnje!

 - sa do e dua?

asnje gram me shume se ajo mua, kolombo! j/k
cdo dite me mase te njejte!


respektee!!!

----------


## gurl

Si do ta trajtoj vjerren?

DO ta respektoj shume dhe do ti ofroj me shume dashuri nga c'pret prej meje pikerisht nga respekti i thelle qe do kem per personin me te cilin do ndaj jeten, por ama nuk do isha kurre ne gjendje ti therrisja 'mami' si kam degjuar shume te thone per vete faktin se ajo s'eshte mami im. 

Megjithate, dhe pse do ta doja dhe respektoja shume, nuk do doja te jetoja ne nje shtepi me te, sepse do s'do do kesh kontradikta qe do ti prishin marrdheniet dhe do shkaktojne krisje te mundshme, te kota. 

Dhe duhet te kuptojme dicka, qe lidhja me vjerren s'do jete asnjehere e mrekullueshme sepse ne mes eshe xhelozia dhe te ndash dashurine per te njejtin person.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Si parafolset, vjehrren do ta respektoj sigurisht, do ta dua neqoftese me do gjithashtu lol, dhe po sme do, dhe sillet shume e liget me mua...do mundohem ti tregoj respekt, miresi, dhe do mundohem te fitoj respektin e saj.

----------


## ju flet Tirana

> Roli i djemve?! Mos pyet! 
> Gjithnje kunder se emes.......ose ose nje llaf te shoqes me te para se emes (me sistem shkelje-syri,  etj etj..


Roli qe ka nje djale midis madherrenieve vjehrre-nuse eshte si roli i presidentit te Amerikes ne marredheniet Israel-Palestine.
Fatmiresisht nusja ime me vjehrren e saj i kane marredhenit tip Norvegji-Suedi   :pa dhembe:

----------


## Brari

ha ha ha.. sic duket ti do jesh tip danimarke..qe ato kan relata  tip norvegji suedi..

bravo.. ashtu duhet..lol.


nuset bejne nje gabim te vogel.. ato me e pa rast i puthin burrat ne sy te te tjereve.. e ne ndonje rast dhe kur prezent eshte nena e burrit .. por Nena nuk ndihet mire kur shikon se sa ja do te birin nje tjeter person qofte kjo nusja e vet..
Eshte dicka ku nuk hyn llogjika ne mes por ... ajo instikti i xhelozise se nenes per pjellen e vet..

Ne se Nena pikas se Nusja qellimisht ( ka dhe shejtane qe e bejne kete per te plasur vjehrren) e gjen kohen per te puth te shoqin (birin e saje) ne sy te saje..asaj i ben nje klick ne brinje qe ja prish terezine e i mer lumi mirkuptimin Vjeherr-nuse..

Megjithate te mencurit dine ti ujdisin gjerat..
Sherri eshte per budallenjte..

----------


## Living in Vain

> Megjithate te mencurit dine ti ujdisin gjerat..
> Sherri eshte per budallenjte..


ashtu te lumte!

i mire kush behet se i keq eshte shume e lehte!

----------


## ju flet Tirana

> ha ha ha.. sic duket ti do jesh tip danimarke..qe ato kan relata  tip norvegji suedi..
> 
> bravo.. ashtu duhet..lol.


Danimarke - Suedi: 2-2 ne Euro 04. S'kam ca them me teper. Tani nganjehere rralle behem edhe Palestinez se edhe Danez nuk kalohet tere jeta   :pa dhembe: 

Merite ama kane "Norvegjia" me "Suedine" se perpiqen qe ta mbajne sa me mire me njera tjetren, po sidomos meriten me te madhe e ka plaka se ajo di si ta beje nusen per vete, dhe ne fakt ashut duhet te jete, sepse vjehrrat kane me shume eksperience ne jete dhe duhet qe te jene ato qe e bejne nusen per vete. Nuset e shkreta jane te reja dhe te parrahura me jeten. 

Plaka ime ashtu i ka pase marredheniet edhe me vjehhren e vet dhe besoj se kjo ka ndkuar edhe ne marrdheniet e saja me nusen e vet. Gjyshja ime ka qene aq rob persembari sa plaka ime dukej "Palestine" para asaj.  :pa dhembe:

----------


## KaLTerSi

Epo kjo pike e zeze, kur e puthen burrin para nenes se tij thot byrazeri...
Kjo pune e te puthures publike sikur nuk ka qene ne periudhen e gjysherve tane dhe relatat nuse-vjerre kane qene mjaft delikate...dhe ne kohen tone shfaqja emocioneve eshte shume e natyrshme dhe nenat perkundrazi gezojne qe nusja e do djalin(e nenes). 

Nejse ai termi KUCEDRA me beri te qesh, me kujtoi nje komshi qe me pat thene njehere "Po shkoj andej nga vjerra, edra" dhe mua mu duk shume emer modern(si me thene) per nje te moshuar por tjetra nuk vonoi te me qartesonte per shkurtimin...sa fantazi te prape kjo nuse.

Ne relatat nuse vjerre, nese keto te dyja nuk jane ne gjendje te ujdisen mes vetes, atehere burri duhet te jete moderatori/ndermjetesi qe do te qetesoje situaten...duke i dale gjithmone zot nuses. Flas nga nje perspektive subjektive.  :perqeshje: 
Dhe ajo qe tha Livi me lart pranohet--te beje burri si i nevrikosur me nusen ne sy te vjerres ku strategjia e shkeljes se syrit te vihet ne praktike...loolool

Sa do e dua? Shume gra thinjoshe me pervoje jetike thone sa me larg ta kesh aq me shume do e duash, sa e vertete eshte nuk e di akoma lol
Sa do e respektoj? Do e respektoj shume sigurisht se eshte nena partnerit tim.

----------


## White_Angel

> Disa i kane quajtur "shtriga",disa "kucedra me 7 koka",disa i kane quajtur "Bombe " ne themelet e jetes bashkshortore,disa te tjere i adhuruan e pinin me fund gotat e veres ne emer te tyre.
> VJEHRRAT.Te mirat,te ligat.....................................?
> Jane thene ,degjuar,shkruar,e jetuar aq shume per to,sa shpesh na kane bere te pyesim-"Maredheniet nuse-vjehrre,apo roli i vjehrres ne maredheniet e nje cifti,mit i ekzagjiruar,apo realitet.
> C'mendojne vajzat tona per vjehrrat(ato qe kane dhe ato qe do kene kur tu vije dita)?
> Po roli i djemve,ne nje perplasje te tille(kujt tja prish ,e kujt tja ndreq)...........?
> Sa do i doni vjehrrat,sa do i respektoni?




Vjehrra eshte nene  ne rradhe te pare. E dyta ka qene dhe ajo nuse dikur. Per ta dashur nuk do te mund ta dua aq sa dua nene time po Respekti do jete i madh per te. Pastaj nji fjale e urte popullore thote*Vajza lind ne shpi te huaj dhe shkon ne shpi te vet!* 

Roli i djemve duhet te jete reciprok: Nena eshte nene dhe gruaja grua.Jane dy dashuri komplet te ndryshme qe nuk duhen perplasur kurre me njera_tjerten se kjo do jete shkaterrim per te dyja palet. 

Pastaj gjithmone familja e burrit del pak me e papelqyer se sa ajo e vajzes persa i perket ketij kendeveshtrimi.Ja prsh marrim tezet dhe hallat ose kunatat ndryshe.

Halla tek shkalla,Tezja tek mezja  :shkelje syri:  ( KJO PER NIPERIT DHE MBESAT) 
Kurse per kunatat pse i thone *KUNATA dhe jo KUDITA? j/k* nejse....
Jeta eshte e nderlikuar shume te perplas ne shume vende dhe ne menyra te ndryshme duhet te dish te manovrosh dhe te sillesh sa me mire qe gjithcka te kaloje sa me mire. 


Respekte White_Angel

----------


## green

Nusja futet e re ne shtepi. Dhe i vetmi i afert i saj eshte bashkeshorti. Nqse ata duhen dhe shkojne mire (cifti dmth) dhe madje dhe puthen ne sy te prinderve (une nuk po flas per skena te ekzagjeruara OKK? lol), nuk shoh ndonje arsye per keqkuptim ketu. Madje nena e djalit duhet te thoje: O zot shyqyr qe ma do kaq shume djalin... :buzeqeshje:  Nena sado qe e do shume djalin e saj duhet ta kete te qarte qe nusja nuk erdhi ne shtepi per ti prishur pune njeriu....ajo erdhi ne shtepi sepse ishte zgjedhja e vete djalit  :Lulja3:  

Mire eshte, ne menyre qe te evitohen ferkimet, se ne njerezit kemi ato egot dhe merzite tona parazitare qe s'na lene rehat, qe ciftet te rrojne vec (cifti i ri dhe i vjeter), le te rregullohen ashtu sic ua ka qejfi, pa u gjendur para panikut se nje dicka e re qe po ndodh do ti jape nje ndryshim te ri jetes se tyre me te cilin ata duhet te rrojne 24 ore pa kushte.

Duhet deshira e mire nga te dy palet, te kene ate tendencen e shkuarjes mire dhe te harmonise familjare. Po deshtoi sikur edhe njera pale t'a shohe kete, aha s'eshte gje ajo pune. Te mundohet sa te doje pala tjeter per te mbuluar e rregulluar, prape e tensionuar do jete situata.

Thjesht mendimi im modest ky... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## KaLTerSi

se u kujtova...
kam vene re kollovariteti sikur ka hyre pak ne mode(vini re fjalen Pak)...ndonje mendim nga djemte tane? 
p.s. eshte pyetje serioze ndaj ju lutem, mbani qendrim  :perqeshje:

----------


## Reina

Dmth Aleate ti do te dish atehere si jan relatat midis vjerres dhe dhendrit? lool shume interesante pyetja...jam kurioze te lexoj pergjigjet

----------


## KaLTerSi

kush do jete BURRI i shtepise?
kush do jete KOKA familjes?
po vajza kujt tja ndreq e kujt tja prish, te jatit te saj apo burrit te saj...  :kryqezohen:

----------


## Reina

Seriozisht ke shume te drejte ketu...imagjino te jetoja une me prinderit e mi e martuar....bobobo jo njehere nuk mendoj se do mundesha  afer ti ulesha burrit aq turp do kisha jo me puthje...e si e perkedhelura e babit qe jam me vertete s'do dija cfare te beja po mos te shkonin mire bashke...me mire jetoja ne nje kasolle aleate se sa me prinderit.

----------


## Klaraaa

varet se si i nderton maredheniet dhe po te jene 2 shtepi gjithmone njerezit gjejne paqe dhe bashkebisedim, shkoj shume mire me vjerren time, dhe si gjithmone ajo ne shtepi te saj dhe une te timen, por rol kryesor ka dhe mashkulli/femra, nqs i vendos njerezit ne pozicionet e duhura, cdo gje shkon fjoll, 
pervoja personale, e njoh vjerren time per gati 2 vjet, asnjehere sja kemi thene fjalen e keqe ose thyerje zemre, afrohemi shume por edhe rrijme me distance, roli kryesor 
------BASHKESHORTI------


e dua une ate??? te them te drejten, kam dashuri dhe shume respekt .....

----------


## TiLoNcE

2 ka vjerrat e muve kan qen si shtriga,ket tfunit se njof ala,se kom taku,bohh we'll see  :pa dhembe:

----------


## ju flet Tirana

> e njoh vjerren time per gati 2 vjet, asnjehere sja kemi thene fjalen e keqe ose thyerje zemre, *afrohemi shume por edhe rrijme me distance*, roli kryesor 
> ------BASHKESHORTI------


Klara i ke rene pikes. Distanca eshte ilaci tek marredheniet e mira.

----------


## Manulaki

> Disa i kane quajtur "shtriga",disa "kucedra me 7 koka",disa i kane quajtur "Bombe " ne themelet e jetes bashkshortore,disa te tjere i adhuruan e pinin me fund gotat e veres ne emer te tyre.
> VJEHRRAT.Te mirat,te ligat.....................................?
> Jane thene ,degjuar,shkruar,e jetuar aq shume per to,sa shpesh na kane bere te pyesim-"Maredheniet nuse-vjehrre,apo roli i vjehrres ne maredheniet e nje cifti,mit i ekzagjiruar,apo realitet.
> C'mendojne vajzat tona per vjehrrat(ato qe kane dhe ato qe do kene kur tu vije dita)?
> Po roli i djemve,ne nje perplasje te tille(kujt tja prish ,e kujt tja ndreq)...........?
> Sa do i doni vjehrrat,sa do i respektoni?


Une jetoj me vjehrren time, per 4 vjet tani. Jemi ne Amerike, dhe per mua eshte gjeja me e mire qe me ka ndodhur qe e kam prane. E kam te mrekullueshme, te duruar dhe shume te dashur.

Ferkime ndodhin, nje fjale e urte thote, "dhe zorret e barkut ngaterrohen", por gjithmone urtesia e saj, me ben mua te perulur, dhe problemet te zgjidhen.

Kur dikush vlereson dike tjeter, kushdo qofte ky njeri, vetem atehere mund te jetoje me te. Dhe e vetmja menyre qe mund te vleresosh dike, eshte duke pare gjithmone anet pozitive ne ate njeri dhe jo negative. Kur ka dicka qe nuk te pelqen, ndaje ne momentin e duhur me dashuri.

Mendoj se nje grua qe e do burrin, apo femijen, nuk duhet t'i vere kurre ne pozite qe ata te jene kujt t'ia prish, kujt t'ia ndreq. Problemin ndaje vetem me personin qe ke. Mos e largo femijen nga dashuria e gjyshes, mos e bej burrin te ndihet keq para nenes se vet. Zgjidhe problemin me vete personin. Nese nuk ke kurajo ta zgjidhesh problemin vete, mos i kerko dikujt tjeter te veshe kepucet e tua, se do t'i dhembin kembet, ose do t'i dalin nga kemba.

Pershendetje te gjithave me vjehrra!!

----------


## Tironsja_PHILLY

hmmm...sa tem interesante! sma kishte sjell asnjiher ne menje kte muhabet. ta duash-mos ta duash VJERREN?!?!?!

Brari-interesante ajo qe the, un per vete s'mund ta gjej kurr veten te puth burrin tim para te jemes me qellim te keq, (as me qellim te mir per ate pun)vetem kshu me raste.. lol- ne fakt jo vetenm para te jemes po edhe te jatit edhe....  :xhemla:   se ashtu krijojn nje ide te keqe per nusen!!

gurl-e ke shkrujt kaq bukur ate pergjigje-s'mund ta shpreja veten as edhe nji cik me mir!! ashtu ndihem edhe un!
Manulaki-edhe ajo pergjigja jote me preku pak-bravo te qoft! :Bravo:

----------

